# bfi motor mount install



## kalimist (Sep 19, 2009)

I just installed a complete set of bfi stage 1 mounts and all my bolt holes lined up perfectly yet it seems like my engine sits lower on driver side??

95 jetta vr6


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: bfi motor mount install (kalimist)*

may just need time for the mounts to settle. Figure your putting solid tubes in place of the swiss chesse mounts that used to sit on the p/s and the front,


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: bfi motor mount install (TRUEBELIEVER)*

I actually have the answer to your question now. Turns out my friend had the same problem with his. He ended up measuring and seeing that the longer mount inserts were too long. He ended up shaving some material down to make them shorter and theyre perfect. I have them now so if you want ill measure tomorrow and let you know how much to mill them down.


----------



## kalimist (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: bfi motor mount install (TRUEBELIEVER)*

yea, please measure them if you could. I dont know why I ddint think of that. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

